# LA Boxing- Chantilly, VA



## Jonathan (Dec 5, 2006)

I urge anyone interested in boxing, BJJ, or muay thai to come and check out the school.  The owners are great people, the prices are reasonable, and the instructors seem to really enjoy teaching (and are really nice folks themselves!).

There's a full size ring, various weight machines (and a couple of treadmills), and private lessons available.

Easy to get to, just past Rt. 28 going on 50 West.

Come check 'em out!


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 21, 2009)

There's one of these in Old Town Alexandria now too.  Right on Rt. 1 for those of us a bit closer into DC.


----------

